# Raising Quail?



## JohnBenoit09 (Feb 1, 2007)

I recieve a magizine that sells quial and turkey eggs and I've always thought it would be fun to buy the little starter pack that comes with 4 quial eggs and the incubator. Now as to when they hatch I would build a nice pen for them but would this project call for any special licenses or  permits? I plan to raise them until they can go on their own and would have to figure a way for them to learn to eat on their own but they would be released when older (no pets at all) .Thought it would be a fun and a great learning experience to bring more birds to our land.

-Thanks


----------



## MIG (Feb 2, 2007)

JB09,

If the quail are raised for any type of commercial purpose, you will need a Commercial Quail Breeder Permit ($30).

While raising quail (or turkey) may indeed be an enjoyable experience, you will probably be disappointed if you're doing it to increase the numbers of birds on your property.  Here's why:  Mother nature hates a vaccuum.  What I mean is simply this - IF you already have quail/turkey on the property (and you probably do) mother nature has already seen to it that there are as many of these birds as the habitat can support.  It doesn't matter how many you release, the habitat can't / won't support any more, and there's only one outcome - the extra (pen-raised) birds die.  If you want more birds, you need to alter the factor(s) keeping the numbers at their present level.  This is usually accomplished through managing the habitat (plantings, placement of hedgerows, etc).  And don't get hung up on trying thin out predators...


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 8, 2007)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> I recieve a magizine that sells quial and turkey eggs and I've always thought it would be fun to buy the little starter pack that comes with 4 quial eggs and the incubator. Now as to when they hatch I would build a nice pen for them but would this project call for any special licenses or  permits? I plan to raise them until they can go on their own and would have to figure a way for them to learn to eat on their own but they would be released when older (no pets at all) .Thought it would be a fun and a great learning experience to bring more birds to our land.
> 
> -Thanks


Raising quail can be alot of fun. I just got back in it. I have the Jumbo Wiscosin. I did send off for the permit, its only $30 per year. I was told by one guy that I needed it only if I sold them, I was told by another guy I needed it if I had quail in my possession. I plan on selling them anyway so I need the permit. Turning them loose is a good thing and you will have a great percentage that dont make it, but you will have those that do make it. Good luck !! I enjoy it, plus they fit in the freezer real well to


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, my grandfather was into incubating and raising quail, turkey, pheasants. He released 24 pheasant and 100 quail all banded birds on  some property. We have found a few dead ones, but we have seen a great number of them that have survived. The quail have even become very wild, there are about 4 covies on that property that he released them all. And they all act like wild covies.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 10, 2007)

Build a flight pen that is at least 8 feet high (at the sides) and 20 feet long.  If you put natural cover in it i.e. pine tops, ground cover and feed them with by placing they're food scattered amoung the shavings and leaves they will adapt more quickly, they will use (quickly too) to run into the cover inside the house and also will scratch for food.  Furthermore they WILL sit in captivity if the flight pen is right and natural cover is present.  Just in case you thought about it, don't put any roosters near them cuz the chicks come out running and the roosters will take em all out.


----------



## dixie (Feb 10, 2007)

Its a LOT of fun to watch them hatch and if you do just a little planning, its fun to watch how fast they grow. LOL, when they FIRST come out of the egg, they look like they hatched and died, then after they catch thier breath for a few minutes, and still wet, they're looking for something to eat and drink!


----------



## gspbrad (Feb 11, 2007)

*Incubator*

What company makes a good small incubator for quail eggs?


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Feb 11, 2007)

they have a package with 4 quial eggs or 2 turkey eggs with a therm. incubator, and light for only $20.00 thinking of buying it pretty soon. This will be something fun to get into


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 13, 2007)

gspbrad said:


> What company makes a good small incubator for quail eggs?



Dickson or one from GQF are both good companies if you decide to go larger, around $400 to $500 for a good one.

Tractor Supply sales a small one for around $120 for everything you need. Only thing is make sure it is kept in room temp. It works fine, I think it holds about 100 eggs. Build you a small brooder box, mine is basically 4 x 4 with rounded edges so they cant bunch up in a corner. Sides are 18 inches high and I use a red heat lamp, white lamps tend to make them pick. Leave them in there for about a week, then adjust them to around 70 degrees, after that they can go in to bigger pens without light unless its during the winter. Good luck.


----------



## panoz11 (Feb 15, 2007)

im all for you guy raise the four quail and have fun .forget the negative .just do it .buy the 20.00 kit and see if you like it .life is about enjoying it.


----------

